# work in progress



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

ok well been a bit since I posted due to well .... WE'RE REDOING THE WHOLE BASEMENT DUDES!!!!!! & my wife is (WAIT FOR IT) .... giving me an entire 1/2 of the basement for my addiction of slot cars & more slot cars. I about puked when she said "yeah that'd be really cool." Yes ... I think she did it to get rid of me so I won't touch her ... lol.

On to the point of this though. Now that the wife has ok'd my 1/2 of the basement our contractor comes over & says "so you have to have that table in the middle of the floor?" to which I said ... "you're kidding right? NO! I can't stand it there, a total waste of space in the middle like that & I know it!" So we came up with a plan to push the table into the corner & utilize the space as best as humanly possible, which also gave me space for a really nice work bench setup. So here's the thing. After I recovered from my wife telling me about my 1/2 of the basement she says to me "why don't you really finish that table off so it really looks nice." (crickets chirping & nothing but the sound of my body falling to the ground)

***No really I swear I'm not making this up, she really said all of that***

At this point the story had to stop because I had a coronary after that last sentence. My wife ran up stairs, grabbed the defibrillator & jolted me back out my state of unbelief. (ok this is the kidding part but I swear she told me all of the things above!!!!!!)

ok so now that I basically have my dream for a slot car track setup my question is thus:

HOW do you make a table usable & nice? I was thinking first off to cut the table down some so it would be easier to lean over. That was my first thought. Now another one as well was to maybe add some drawers INTO the underside of the table itself. Like let's say a filing cabinet sort of deal, so that the drawers came straight out towards me, we're real long, not real deep as we are just talking slot cars here.

ok so ... now I open up the thought process' for anyone who cares to take a stab, OH YEAH & I will be posting pics of the basement I just don't have any right now.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## computer guy (Aug 5, 2001)

Congrats on getting half of teh basement!
The drwer idea sounds great, however I think it might be easier to access as a stand alone fixture instead of under the table. Just so you wont bump the table while others are racing.
Richard


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Plan everything now...good idea!*

Xence,

WOW! I feel you excitement and way to go!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Just a thought here: After you get your table set in the place you want it figure out your extension cord routing and then you can put anything you want under that table. 

My dream of finishing off my slot car table will be to have just a few nails pounded in on the top edge and have some plywood pieces with holes to cover everything. Paint the plywood covers and then paint flames on them. Yeah!!  This way all I have to do is remove the boards ( the few holes are for the nails to hold this board on and for easy removal to get to stuff )

Also when I built my tables I put a home stereo and speakers that we had into the mix that Rocks!! Who needs carpet under the track anyways? :lol:

Bob...plan your plan now...zilla


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Use d-size drawing file cabinet.










Here's a link to a place that sells them used.

http://www.draftingfurniture.com/listings/usedflat.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool deal X,
Just a few ideas here.
I started with a 4ft by 16ft layout which had to stay up against the wall.
It was just too hard to reach across, so I cut the width down to 40 inches.
Man, what a difference. I really enjoy my table now. It's the thread "Ventura Highway".
All kinds of possibilities, it's wide open. I have a couple of questions...
Is this gonna be an "L" shaped table?
Will the table be mounted to the wall, or stand on legs?

My table sits on a teachers desk and two other tables the same height.
I store stuff under it, but I wish I had better and more storage units.
I would love to have drawers and cabinets all the way across to keep all my stuff under.
It might be a good move to build, or buy the storage first, and install the track on top.
Randy built a crazy great slot car storage cabinet.

Rich


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry this took me a few days to answer NTX but here goes:

This won't be an L shape.
The table will be on legs & not mounted to a wall so i can move it if absolute need be. Shouldn't need to but we'll see I guess.

I'm getting a good sized workbench so I can do what I need on cars/track ... etc. that will sit right next to the table.

I saw someone on here that had a REAL nice setup & they had a small workbench with a real small oval on top of it which would totally be perfect. I have the extra track so I may very well do exactly that. 

Setting the cars up will totally rock now. Oh yeah & I can finally mount the dremel stand? (not sure what you call it) thing sort of locks into the desk then you mount your dremel tool onto it & you can use it, looks to me at least, as like a drill press or an upright lathe or whatever you wanna call it. That's going to be 1 more real nice thing about this whole deal. With the way things are going I wouldn't even be surprised if I have to make a new table, I kinda hope not but on the same note I don't want to put something up that's going to look like garbage either.

Oh & I'm kinda stuck with 48" wide because I bought a maxtraxx track. 4'x12'. Beautiful piece of equipment.

ok hope that answers a few questions. Any more?

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hmmm...*



Xence said:


> Oh & I'm kinda stuck with 48" wide because I bought a maxtraxx track. 4'x12'. Beautiful piece of equipment.Cheers,
> Xence


Kinda stuck eh? ... I wonder what all the poor folk are doing today? :lol:.... Seriously, what a great deal Xence... Glad to hear your wife "Supersized" your hobby world. Sounds like Holiday Hotel over there now!! Good luck with the new digs and keep them pics comin okay? We'd love to see this one roll out..... nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Well, my first big table (4'X16') way back, I put on coasters. Big 4" heavy duty ones just incase. Initially I had put some kitchen type drawers underneath a couple corners for "storage". Well, after a year or so, I notice some effect on the table of overloading and general use. Anyway, I ended up removing them and purchasing some of those plastic/rubbermaid type containers on rollers that have three or four drawers for "storage" and general catch all for anything slotcar related which fit just right up underneath the table. Were still usable when I scaled down. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

